# breeding diva or peaches w/ spike



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

the title says it all i DID do enough reasearch :-Dno rude comments ,please
this is spike







this is diva 







this is peaches (bad quality pict)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Is Diva a dbt? Or just a rip in her fin?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

just a rip =)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm.... they are all so purty. 

If it was MY choice, I would get a CT female like Spike, but that is just me.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i would but i have no room to put her


----------



## hawkwrithe (Oct 20, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but can you breed any betta to any betta?
For example CT's to HM's?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you can get a compatable ct female then thats what I'd do, too. If not, go with Peaches.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

hawkwrithe said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but can you breed any betta to any betta?
> For example CT's to HM's?


Yes you can.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

5green said:


> i would but i have no room to put her


Just curious, where are you planning on putting the babies? if you have no room for another female. 

I'm not being rude, I'm just curious. :-D


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

she "has room" but its on her desk so she would clear off her desk to make room for the fry and thats not totaly perimint so she has time to set up a nother place for the fry she dose keep.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Loppy, could you please let 5green answer for herself?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm...I do agree with doggyhog that a ct female would look nicer...but both of your girls are cute. I don't really know what happens when you breed a VT to a CT?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

If you could find a CT female that would be prime. Spike is very pretty and his colors are pretty awesome. 

I was about to ask what dog hog did.... if u dont have room for a single female, where would you put all the frye babies...


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

same here alexxx.........and the one with the nipped fin could and probably will get more damage once they are in together to mate. you might want to reconsider that girl.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Just curious, where are you planning on putting the babies? if you have no room for another female.
> 
> I'm not being rude, I'm just curious. :-D


i am going to put my 10 gallon on the top my moms bathroom table (we dont use chemicals so its ok) and then get a couple of 1 gallon tanks and give some to my neighbors 2 of them already want one:-D



AlexXx said:


> If you could find a CT female that would be prime. Spike is very pretty and his colors are pretty awesome.
> 
> I was about to ask what dog hog did.... if u dont have room for a single female, where would you put all the frye babies...


i will try getting a ct female the week after halloween



ChristinaRoss said:


> same here alexxx.........and the one with the nipped fin could and probably will get more damage once they are in together to mate. you might want to reconsider that girl.


why whats the difference cause by the time that i will breed them which
will be in december i think it will heal enough for her to be ready;-)


----------

